# Just Point and Shoot



## BlondeAverageReader

Bubbles, why? seemed like a good idea at the time!


----------



## -xXx-

brilliant idea!
even unto now.ness!

_*waits for reps to reset*
*waits *F*O*R*E*V*E*R*rrrr*
_


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> brilliant idea!
> even unto now.ness!
> 
> _*waits for reps to reset*
> *waits *F*O*R*E*V*E*R*rrrr*
> _



Really didn’t think this out first, bubble wand in one hand, camera in the other and the breeze taking my subjects towards their doom! Hope the neighbours weren’t watching.:witless:


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Hope the neighbours weren’t watching.:witless:


_i hope they were.
i hope there is an unexpected rush on bubbles & wands.
i hope the investment bankers are perplexed.
i hope the sharebots ricochet.
poet.
visual thinker.
not serious.
'jussayin'
_
i mean, me too.
good neighbors are important.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Honestly l didn’t use the ginger tom from next door as compost!*

Hugs all round.


----------



## -xXx-

they told me
my teddy bear
ran away
to return
to it's family.
well loved
raggamuffin
_(yes, 2g(s))_
that it was.
_*rethinks*
*stares*
*re-rethinks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Bubbles, why? seemed like a good idea at the time!
> View attachment 23368



_*poem goes here*
*contemplates meter of bubble(s)*_


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## Amnesiac

Beautiful...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Clematis Freckles Alien Spawn!*


----------



## Ralph Rotten

[video=youtube;Wqk_CKSxlyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqk_CKSxlyU[/video]


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*I’m Lichen These*

Such small insignificant things, until you take a closer look.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

I’ve invited Audrey ll for dinner, don’t tell the blonde.


----------



## SilverMoon

Barb, I've always said your work is so ingeneously magical and should be published as a coffee table book. Now, it's also clear just how prolific you are. I see many books ahead of you so you must scout out real estate for......


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

I think we should share a retail outlet Laurie, you can frame up your beautiful and diverse artwork and I’ll do the coffee table books. One of us is going to have a veeeeeery long commute :rabbit:


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> I think we should _collaborate on a virtual environment_ share a retail outlet Laurie, you can frame up your beautiful and diverse artwork and I’ll do the coffee table books.  _We'll both work in our pajamas and meet somewhere exotic every fiscal quarter_. One of us is going to have a veeeeeery long commute :rabbit:


_*nods*
*better*_

_*gets ready to ruuuuuunnnn*
*appointments, appointments, humm-drummery*


_


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> _*nods*
> *better*_
> 
> _*gets ready to ruuuuuunnnn*
> *appointments, appointments, humm-drummery*
> 
> 
> _



Nice re-write but sadly much too late, us girls have been doing just that for quite a long time. We enjoy virtual holidays together every year too.
Never needing to meet is part of the charm, as for the pyjamas l really couldn’t comment :friendly_wink:


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Never needing to meet is part of the charm, as for the *pyjamas* l really couldn’t comment :friendly_wink:



hence part of the beauty of never needing to meet.
and the supporting technology(ies) currently quite disrespected
by some.
_*looks away*
*smiles like a(n event) horizon*
_
poets will be looking toward you (pl)
all through April.
jussayin'


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*As it says on the label*

This didn’t apply to the ones l saw in the paddock.
See reg.








From here to infinity, well Hastings actually.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Divine providence ?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Posh Birds Bathing Tips*

A few easy steps to perfection.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Another great set of pictures,  Barbara-- I think it is? Good work!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Bard_Daniel said:


> Another great set of pictures,  Barbara-- I think it is? Good work!



Thanks Daniel, the adorable little chap made it easy by totally ignoring me following him under the tree. We first saw him doing the rounds of outdoor cafe tables on a farm (big sign warning of thieving chicken) he got lots of Ahhh’s but no handouts so stalked off with me in hot pursuit.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Up, Up and Away*

Going Up



Enjoying the view



Going down.                    



EEEEEEK!                       Phew



Scilly Hotel View


----------



## -xXx-

did you wade between?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> did you wade between?


The only wading I’ve been doing is into a swimming pool.


----------



## JustRob

At St Mary's airport it's rocky all the way onto the runway. Here's a plane about to touch down.​ 


The airport is on the top of a hill, so visible from much of the tiny island.

​
In fact the runway goes up one side of the hill and down the other. Professional pilots reverse thrust during landings to stop before going over the hump but amateur pilots making occasional landings often continue over it. It used to come as a nasty surprise that the tarmac ended and the downhill side of the runway was just grass but now the tarmac has been extended beyond the crest of the hill, so they don't get the impression that they've gone off the end of the runway as they used to.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Scilly Plants & Whale Vertebrae*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Ooooo! The plants look amazing!


----------



## Jacqui Jay

Ralph Rotten said:


> [video=youtube;Wqk_CKSxlyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqk_CKSxlyU[/video]


This has completely blown me away. Fantastic, in every sense of the word.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Peacocks roaming free in Devon*

How do l keep this clean? It rains an awful lot.



Did someone mention bread?



I’ll try next door then.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Mono culture!


----------



## -xXx-

wow!!!!
the first one will become a lithograph somewhere!
striking!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> wow!!!!
> the first one will become a lithograph somewhere!
> striking!



Thank you, these silky clematis seed heads reminded me of the Scraperfoil art l used to do years ago.


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Thank you, these silky clematis seed heads reminded me of the Scraperfoil art l used to do years ago.


i reviewed my WIP 
to see if it would be
better than what i
had.
thinkin',
but i like it better every time
i look.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Tagged, by a Snail!*

This is a nice neighbourhood, one doesn’t expect to find this on the front wall.
I’m loading the pellet gun in case the little vandal returns.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Flashy bird scarers*


----------



## -xXx-

i know a person
that does awesome kinetic art
with that source material.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

I’ve been hanging all Robs old discs in sunny spots around the garden for years, the darting spots of light they create are referred to as ‘the Mysterons’ (Captain Scarlet’s foe) also good at keeping the dickies away from my sweet peas and raspberries.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Beauty & The Beast*






OK, l know you need repotting but........


----------



## Bloggsworth

A West Ham supporter on Writing Forums, whatever next...


----------



## Amnesiac

BlondeAverageReader said:


> I’ve been hanging all Robs old discs in sunny spots around the garden for years, the darting spots of light they create are referred to as ‘the Mysterons’ (Captain Scarlet’s foe) also good at keeping the dickies away from my sweet peas and raspberries.



I should do that with Carpenter's, Bread, and Air Supply CD's.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Red sky at night.*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Such a pretty skyline...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Just look at my frisbee and ask yourself..............*









Well do you?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Old Timer VIC 32*

One of only two remaining seagoing coal powered Clyde Puffers.
You see the black smoke long before the boat.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Eileen Donan Castle*

Standing on an island at the mouth of Loch Duich the first Castle was built in the 13th C to protect against Viking raiders, sadly its role in the Jacobite risings led to its destruction.
The ruin was rebuilt as near as possible to the original design starting in 1911, with a few essentials added... a bridge, running water, bathrooms and lighting as a holiday home.
The tide was out when we were there (it’s a sea loch)

That flipping spellchecker changed the Castles name it’s Eilean.


----------



## Aquilo

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Standing on an island at the mouth of Loch Duich the first Castle was built in the 13th C to protect against Viking raiders, sadly its role in the Jacobite risings led to its destruction.
> The ruin was rebuilt as near as possible to the original design starting in 1911, with a few essentials added... a bridge, running water, bathrooms and lighting as a holiday home.
> The tide was out when we were there (it’s a sea loch)
> 
> That flipping spellchecker changed the Castles name it’s Eilean.
> 
> View attachment 24480
> 
> View attachment 24481
> 
> View attachment 24482



Oh wow! Beautiful!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Dunrobin Castle*

More Chateau than Castle.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Highland Cattle*

In their natural habitat and extremely friendly, no zoom required even for the bull.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*NO WAIT!*

That is just not humane offering to release me before I’ve finished this delicious snack.



Ok now I’m ready, have you checked where that flipping cat is?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Brace yourself*



Here comes another School party.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Nutley Windmill*


Located on Ashdown Forest it is the last Open Trestle Post Mill in Sussex and one of only 5 in the country, it’s been fully restored to working order and is opened to the public occasionally (in very small numbers obviously:wink


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Fruits of Autumn*

Not for human consumption.


----------

